# How many believe there was conspiracy behind bruce lee´s death



## suicide (Aug 10, 2009)

after reading some of these things ....




*The death of Bruce and Brandon Lee...Illuminati Conspiracy?*

I want to bring to your awareness something that may well be of interest to you. I have been a fan of Bruce Lee since I was a child and I am also a fan of his late son Brandon also. Anyway, I've been researching the conspiracy myself for many years and it wasnt until lately that I discovered something very strange!

Rest of the article here


----------



## Marginal (Aug 10, 2009)

He shouldn't have stacked his meds. 

The Illuminati never had much influence, and as a group are long dead.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 10, 2009)

Do I belive there might have been a plan by someone or some group to kill him. yes
Do I think those you mentioned had anything to do with it.  NO

I would more belive he was struck by a blow that caused problems to his health


----------



## arnisador (Aug 10, 2009)

Marginal said:


> He shouldn't have stacked his meds.



Yup.


----------



## suicide (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCI3PkBZWdU&feature=related


----------



## searcher (Aug 10, 2009)

If he would not have been on the hash, he would not have ended up the way he did.


Remember how he lived. not how he died.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 10, 2009)

It's well documented that Bruce Lee had been seen for allergic reactions to certain meds in his past. 

I hate he had a headache, but you should never take someone elses meds. 

Do I believe the world's elite want total dominance over our lives? Yeah... I do, but I don't believe Bruce or his son were assasinated by them.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 10, 2009)

Strictly for the birds.


----------



## still learning (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello, Facts or NOT?  ...many people will form there own opinions...NO matter the results

Every high profiler...that dies...all go thru this "conspiracy" ..

Elvis,Marylan Monroe,Bruce Lee, Kennedys, etc...and future deaths...of high profilers...endless more "conspiracy" stuffs... endless...
--------------------------------

Funny thing here... as a young person...opinons are form..as you middle age...opinons changes...as an old person? ..again opinion changes..

We will never KNOW? ... How Bruce Lees thoughts on many ascpects on the Maritla arts would have been as he ages.....we can only guess...

Bruce Lee will always be  ICON to many of us....forever!  

As far as for Brandon....(someone wanted him dead) and somehow succeeded....very sad!

It's your choice to believe what you want to believe....that is OK!

still looking into "Adam and Eve" .....is it a fact  or "conspircy?..family lineage...?

Apples? ...does it makes you smarter?  .....had two today...notice NO difference so far...

Aloha,


----------



## yorkshirelad (Aug 10, 2009)

Remember this?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=geZoES9KQ-Q


----------



## blindsage (Aug 10, 2009)

Bruce Lee killed by the Illuminati?  I don't know how to respond to this in a way that isn't condescending or belittling.


----------



## still learning (Aug 10, 2009)

yorkshirelad said:


> Remember this?
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=geZoES9KQ-Q


 
Hello,  Finally the truth is here?  ..........Aloha,


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

Sooo...The evil,menacing Illuminati waited until Bruce Lee became popular lurking in the shadows conjured up a demon to use to kill him at the ripe age of 32 in an effort to....??

Then they cooked up another plot to wait 28years to kill his son in a movie and used cleaver hidden messages in the movie that only you can see Suicide?

Let me create the story using smiley icons:

The artyon: waited until :yoda:became popular lurking in the shadows conjured up a :kane:to use to kill him at the ripe age of 32 in an effort to...?

Then they :barf: up another plot to wait 28 years to kill his :karate: in a :jediduel::matrix: using clever messages only you can see :erg:?


----------



## BLACK LION (Aug 10, 2009)

Besides being a workaholic , trainaholic and not sleeping and eating like he should...He smoked some good hash(he loved hashish) and compounded the problem with meds that werent his...  cereberal adema ensued as a result... was he with his hong kong philly at the time? sure. Was she sent to kill him?? Only with kindness, if you know what I mean....   His death immortalized him which is normally not the goal if you want to stop someone... You dont assassinate someone just to make thier spirit and message even stronger than it was in life.  
As much as I want to believe someone had him killed... There is too much to the contrary...  
That does not mean that someone didnt have him killed...it doesnt mean there wasnt some plot to kill him... its just the only supporting evidence exists in the imagination...  
Same with Brandon...


----------



## Todd (Aug 10, 2009)

There is a book available online as a pdf file called UNSETTLED MATTERS that is a good read for fans and conspiracy theorists alike.

Interview of the author:

[yt]ERGFrwls0Ro[/yt]


----------



## Blindside (Aug 10, 2009)

Unsettled Matters can be found at:

http://www.sanjosekenpo.com/UNSETTLEDMATTERS.pdf


----------



## Carol (Aug 11, 2009)

Regarding Brandon Lee's death:

*Blank guns can kill. *


----------



## Big Don (Aug 11, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Regarding Brandon Lee's death:
> 
> *Blank guns can kill. *


See Hexum, Jon-Erik...


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 11, 2009)

I believe there was a conspiracy behind his death.  But, not on how he died.  I think that he died because the actress and Chow panicked and didn't want a scandal on their hands of why Bruce was at some girl's apartment sleeping when he should have been home with his wife and family.

His adultry is what killed him.  If he would have taken the same meds at home and the same thing happened you know his wife would have called the paramedics ASAP.  Might have still ended the same way, but there wouldn't be all the controversy.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Aug 11, 2009)

Big Don said:


> See Hexum, Jon-Erik...





> On October 12, 1984, in between filming scenes on the set of _Cover Up_, Hexum was critically wounded after he placed a .44 Magnum prop gun loaded with blanks to his temple and pulled the trigger. The accident happened during the filming of a scene where Hexums character (Mac Harper) was supposed to unload a handgun and replace the bullets with blanks  as the script required. However, the shooting was delayed and Hexum  being overworked and tired due to his tight filming schedule and various TV appearances[_citation needed_]  fell asleep. Hexum awoke, realizing that the scene still was not ready to be shot, and put the gun to his head. Of all the crewmembers in the studio that day, no one claims to have seen the shooting.[5]
> Hexum was apparently not informed that blanks use paper or plastic wadding to seal gun powder into the shell, and that this wadding is propelled out of the barrel of the gun with enough force to cause severe injury or death if the weapon is fired within a few inches of the body, especially if pointed at a particularly vulnerable spot, such as the temple or the eye. Although the paper wadding in the blank that Hexum discharged did not penetrate his skull, the wad struck him in the temple with enough blunt force trauma to shatter a quarter-sized piece of his skull and propel the pieces into his brain causing massive hemorrhaging.[2][6]
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon-Erik_Hexum#Death



Essentially those are the facts as I recall. Since the Hexum and Lee deaths, studios have become more safety conscious. Even non-firing prop weapons are handled with the same care as actual firearms. Sending the firearms handler home, which happened in Lee's case, is against the rules. Once a scene is finished, the weapon is collected.


----------



## suicide (Aug 11, 2009)

who dies from smoking hash ? just imagine if would of smoked crack his head might of exploded


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 12, 2009)

To my understanding NOBODY dies from directly smoking hash... they do however can die indirectly (i.e. driving while under the influence or being stupid enough to piss someone off who has a gun and a murderous disposition or whatever ways one can die because their brains are too addled to think coherently ). Lee, as I understand it did not SMOKE at all... however he was reported (and I wish I can find sources) to have loved chewing hashish balls, thereby ingesting the THC into his system creating the same or stronger effect as if one were smoking it. 

As far as the Illumniati wanting to kill Bruce Lee and later his son Brandon... the real question is... *WHY?? *
Did Lee have some knowledge about the group which might have destroyed or expose them had he released it? 
Now if Lee had owed money to a Triad drug dealer then yeah maybe I can buy a conspiracy theory to the effect that they came to collect and effectively made it look like an accidental overdose or death by misadventure... That sounds real plausible since Hashish is an illegal substance and is sold in the underworld which is controlled largely in part by organized crime and punishments for failure to pay (large) x amount of money can be severe.... THAT conspiracy I could lay a few bucks on. Shameful to the memory of the man who inspired millions but a possible fact none-the-less. 

I think I'd even lay more money on _this_ idea. 


punisher73 said:


> I believe there was a conspiracy behind his death. But, not on how he died. I think that he died because the actress and Chow panicked and didn't want a scandal on their hands of why Bruce was at some girl's apartment sleeping when he should have been home with his wife and family.
> His adultery is what killed him. If he would have taken the same meds at home and the same thing happened you know his wife would have called the paramedics ASAP. Might have still ended the same way, but there wouldn't be all the controversy.



Still doesn't explain Brandon. 
Except that maybe ... **** happens... yea even unto a movie set and it is a tragic accident. 

To answer the question do I believe there was/is a conspiracy behind the Lees deaths? 

no :shrug:



searcher said:


> Remember how he lived. not how he died.



AMEN! :asian:


----------



## Big Don (Aug 12, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Essentially those are the facts as I recall. Since the Hexum and Lee deaths, studios have become more safety conscious. Even non-firing prop weapons are handled with the same care as actual firearms. Sending the firearms handler home, which happened in Lee's case, is against the rules. Once a scene is finished, the weapon is collected.


I loved that show, btw...


----------



## Todd (Aug 12, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> To my understanding NOBODY dies from directly smoking hash... they do however can die indirectly (i.e. driving while under the influence or being stupid enough to piss someone off who has a gun and a murderous disposition or whatever ways one can die because their brains are too addled to think coherently ). Lee, as I understand it did not SMOKE at all... however he was reported (and I wish I can find sources) to have loved chewing hashish balls, thereby ingesting the THC into his system creating the same or stronger effect as if one were smoking it.


I don't think eating hash will give as strong or stronger effects than smoking it.  If I recall the science correctly, by smoking it it will enter your bloodstream much more quickly than oral ingestion, and give a stronger high, as the concentration of drug peaks in your body much faster.  But, eating it will give a milder, longer lasting effect (typically several hours).


----------



## Carol (Aug 12, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Essentially those are the facts as I recall. Since the Hexum and Lee deaths, studios have become more safety conscious. Even non-firing prop weapons are handled with the same care as actual firearms. Sending the firearms handler home, which happened in Lee's case, is against the rules. Once a scene is finished, the weapon is collected.



Major professional studios have become more safety conscious.  Others, not so much.  

Last November a 15 year old Boy Scout range instructor killed himself with a blank gun used in a high school production:

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=4812167

Its very hard for me to picture a conspiracy in Brandon Lee's death.  Its very easy for me to picture young people horsing around with a firearm they were told is safe.


----------



## Kyoshi (Aug 12, 2009)

I've heard rumours that he was killed by a delayed death touch. He was very arrogant and offensive vs other styles - so perhaps, someone got in a deadly shot... ()

Ï'm a huge bruce lee fan so R.I.P.

-kyoshi


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 12, 2009)

There's an awful lot of deaths and accidents that happen that are so mundane that people can't believe it was that 'boring' if I can use that word, so people look for hidden reasons and causes to explain them. Brandon's death couldn't be just a plain accident it had to be a conspiracy because his dad died. Bruces's death had to be a conspiracy because he couldn't have just died, hundreds of thousands of unknown people do every year, they just drop dead or die in their sleep and no one thinks it's a conspiracy. Autopsies are done and it's quite easily explained medical conditions that killed them but not with a famous person, that has to be a 'mystery'.
Caver is right, the proverbial does happen.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Aug 12, 2009)

About Bruce Lee - 'The light that burns twice as bright burns half as long. And you have burned so very very brightly', quote from Dr. Tyrell to Roy from the movie BladeRunner.


----------



## Zero (Aug 12, 2009)

Great movie BladeRunner!  Pity it didn't feature Bruce as Roy, not that Rutger didn't do a fine job.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 12, 2009)

Zero said:


> Great movie BladeRunner! Pity it didn't feature Bruce as Roy, not that Rutger didn't do a fine job.


 
ooo, how could you lol! Rutger Hauer is simply the best! 'time to die'


----------



## suicide (Aug 12, 2009)

its similar to whats going on with micheal jacko yeah he abused prescribed drugs and this and that , but then you see the videos of him rehersing for his upcoming tour looking normal then you throw in who gain something from him passing intertwined with love for his music - its jfk all over.

who would want bruce dead ?

in this case illuminati - they have the power to reach out and touch him and cover it up so well that world would otherwise ...

what did he do to make em want to take him out  ? 

who knows what bruce did maybe not submit to them he went against the extorsion ...

when did they get to him ? 

we all know how these things happen when you least expect it when your at your weakest point vunerable stressed out tired - hooked him in with the drugs and females ( who wouldnt fall for these things ) 

where was the conspiracy plotted ?

hollywood ? masonic temples ? vatican ? 

how was it executed ? 

marylin monroe style 

why go after brandon ? 

maybe cause he was warned you dont submit well go after your family dont matter if your already dead ...


----------



## blindsage (Aug 12, 2009)

suicide said:


> its similar to whats going on with micheal jacko yeah he abused prescribed drugs and this and that , but then you see the videos of him rehersing for his upcoming tour looking normal then you throw in who gain something from him passing intertwined with love for his music - its jfk all over.


So you think it's true and any evidence to the contrary is an illuminati 'cover up'.  Got it.



> who would want bruce dead ?
> 
> in this case illuminati - they have the power to reach out and touch him and cover it up so well that world would otherwise ...


umm, what...why?



> what did he do to make em want to take him out ?
> 
> who knows what bruce did maybe not submit to them he went against the extorsion ...


Sooo, basically you have no idea why they would want to kill him, just some vague idea that they might.



> when did they get to him ?
> 
> we all know how these things happen when you least expect it when your at your weakest point vunerable stressed out tired - hooked him in with the drugs and females ( who wouldnt fall for these things )


But a world famous man couldn't fall for these things on his own, like thousands of other celebrities that aren't killed by the illuminatie do?



> where was the conspiracy plotted ?
> 
> hollywood ? masonic temples ? vatican ?


So, again, you have no idea, just a vague notion that it could have happened.



> how was it executed ?
> 
> marylin monroe style


Because the illuminati wanted her out of the way as well I'm sure.



> why go after brandon ?
> 
> maybe cause he was warned you dont submit well go after your family dont matter if your already dead ...


So, once more, you have no idea, you just think it could have happened so it must have.

You have no motive, no evidence, no direct connection of any kind to the infamous illuminati, but instead of that demonstrating to you how ridiculous the notion is, it just cements further the consipracy.  Work harder, logic is your friend.


----------



## Marginal (Aug 12, 2009)

suicide said:


> its similar to whats going on with micheal jacko yeah he abused prescribed drugs and this and that , but then you see the videos of him rehersing for his upcoming tour looking normal then you throw in who gain something from him passing intertwined with love for his music - its jfk all over.
> 
> who would want bruce dead ?
> 
> ...


It was all a clever plot to kill Bruce Lee, then clone him so his clones could be used as CIA spies to further Illuminati interests. They had a gold smuggler skimming from their secret treasury, and a certain Doctor Nye who was trying to bend the world to his will via science. 

http://blip.tv/play/gvQqgZS3WgI


----------



## suicide (Aug 12, 2009)

anything is possible , im not saying that theres any truth behind what im saying ( theorys out there ) just that if illuminati had its reasons ( racisim ) for taking him out they wouldnt be public they d be disguised ' like a perfectly healthy man dying for using hash ? dont make sense


----------



## yorkshirelad (Aug 12, 2009)

I heard that Billy Mays was killed by a dim mak technique delivered by the 'Sham Wow' guy. Well, this is at least more believeable than the Bruce Lee-Illuminati garbage.


----------



## blindsage (Aug 12, 2009)

If you think his death is suspicious you could go with a whole host of reasonable theories for why it doesn't make sense.  Instead you choose to post about the Illuminati.  And then you post a disclaimer when the complete and utter lack of logic is exposed.  C'mon man, give me a break.


----------



## blindsage (Aug 12, 2009)

yorkshirelad said:


> I heard that Billy Mays was killed by a dim mak technique delivered by the 'Sham Wow' guy. Well, this is at least more believeable than the Bruce Lee-Illuminati garbage.


:xtrmshock  :rofl:


----------



## suicide (Aug 12, 2009)

you could die from smoking hash all you want blindsage its just a theory that was out there that i decided to share with all of you - so all you 33rd degree masons in this fourm chill out i aint trying to expose your secret of world domination ? if illuminati got to him for whatever reason i guess will never know and thats it ... it just sucks that it happend to bruce lee , wonder what it would be like if he was still around or what he would of accomplished or what would of become of jkd ?


----------



## blindsage (Aug 12, 2009)

suicide said:


> you could die from smoking hash all you want blindsage its just a theory that was out there that i decided to share with all of you - so all you 33rd degree masons in this fourm chill out i aint trying to expose your secret of world domination ? if illuminati got to him for whatever reason i guess will never know and thats it ... it just sucks that it happend to bruce lee , wonder what it would be like if he was still around or what he would of accomplished or what would of become of jkd ?


Be careful who's mason affiliations you out on here....we can get you any time.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 12, 2009)

yorkshirelad said:


> I heard that Billy Mays was killed by a dim mak technique delivered by the 'Sham Wow' guy. Well, this is at least more believeable than the Bruce Lee-Illuminati garbage.


 
I heard he used the Slap Chop to kill old Billy.


----------



## suicide (Aug 12, 2009)

o yeah how do you know i aint a freemason , i could be ?


----------



## Big Don (Aug 12, 2009)

suicide said:


> o yeah how do you know i aint a freemason , i could be ?


Sure, any group has smarter and dumber members. Not to say that you are either, just to say every group has a range.


----------



## blindsage (Aug 12, 2009)

suicide said:


> o yeah how do you know i aint a freemason , i could be ?


No you couldn't.


----------



## Carol (Aug 12, 2009)

yorkshirelad said:


> I heard that Billy Mays was killed by a dim mak technique delivered by the 'Sham Wow' guy. Well, this is at least more believeable than the Bruce Lee-Illuminati garbage.



And here I was thinking he was mainlining those 5 hour energy drinks :lfao:


----------



## yorkshirelad (Aug 13, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> I heard he used the Slap Chop to kill old Billy.


The 'Sham Wow slap chop'. Try saying that after a skin full of Carlsberg, or in Billy's case, a nose full of Bolivian marching powder.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 13, 2009)

Marginal said:


> He shouldn't have stacked his meds.
> 
> The Illuminati never had much influence, and as a group are long dead.


The illuminati are alive and well, but they didn't kill Bruce.


----------



## blindsage (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh, ok.  The Bruce murder theory was far fetched, but the whole Illuminati theory in general is true.  I see.


----------



## Xinglu (Aug 13, 2009)

Okay, so let's assume for the sake of argument that this had any shred of truth for it.  Why would the illuminati want Bruce dead?  Seriously.  A cogent answer that would fit into their so-called agenda.


----------



## suicide (Aug 14, 2009)

who knows he might of bad mouth the wrong dude just as simple as that ?


----------



## Milt G. (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello,

I think that there were many who wanted Bruce Lee dead, and for many reasons, but none that wanted that enough to kill him.  
He fell pray to the usual "very famous person" condition...  Medical problems cause a paralysis in those around at the time, and they hesitate to call for medical care or the "authorities" in a timely fashion.  Worried about how they may be perceived, or their involvement viewed.  
The same thing happened to Heath Ledger, I think? 

Although Bruce Lee was very skilled and quite ahead of his time, many did not take him really seriously because of his mouth and "cocky" demeanor.

I did appreciate, fully, the opportunity to have his influence in my early martial arts training.  He was a great role model to many, myself included.  It is hard to believe he has been gone for 36 years now. 

I do not believe there was a conspiracy.  We would have known it by now, if that were the case.  You know...  Inquiring minds would like to know, and WILL by any means available...  

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## Xinglu (Aug 14, 2009)

suicide said:


> who knows he might of bad mouth the wrong dude just as simple as that ?



I said cogent reason.  This is not a cogent reason.  Furthermore, that does not fit their alleged agenda.  So, I'll ask again, any cogent reason that fit's into their alleged agenda?


----------



## Marginal (Aug 14, 2009)

Touch Of Death said:


> The illuminati are alive and well, but they didn't kill Bruce.


Evidence of their existence past 1784 would be nice. (Freemasons and other orgs that don't actually have much if any influence don't count.)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 14, 2009)

Marginal said:


> Evidence of their existence past 1784 would be nice. (Freemasons and other orgs that don't actually have much if any influence don't count.)


 They run our corporations, congress, and for president. We are experiencing a recession because these people no longer trust eachother. Our founding Father's believed themselves illuminated as well.
Sean


----------



## suicide (Aug 14, 2009)

Xinglu said:


> I said cogent reason. This is not a cogent reason. Furthermore, that does not fit their alleged agenda. So, I'll ask again, any cogent reason that fit's into their alleged agenda?


 
man go reserch it yourself : How many believe there was a conspiracy behind bruce lee´s death

apparently you are one that does not believe , just dont smoke any hash casue you might die like he did %-}


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 14, 2009)

Bruce Lee was a CIA special op working to prevent the Illuminati from immanentizing the eschaton.  By order of Proctor & Gamble executives working in coordination with the Mormon church, he was killed by a group of Nixon staffers who fnord made it appear to be an accidental death.

I'm sorry you all had to learn the truth.  I will include you in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Marginal (Aug 14, 2009)

Touch Of Death said:


> They run our corporations, congress, and for president. We are experiencing a recession because these people no longer trust eachother.


That's a lousy secret society. They all collude to apparently sell trash back and fourth to each other, and then the world economy tanks because they suddenly realize they didn't know what the agents they were colluding with were doing? 

Groups like this would only be viable if they worked from behind the scenes as a *unified front with a unified plan*. If the economy is in tatters because they can't trust each other anymore, then there was no unified plan. That would suggest that even if the society existed, it's ineffectual because it has no agenda.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 14, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Bruce Lee was a CIA special op working to prevent the Illuminati from immanentizing the eschaton.  By order of Proctor & Gamble executives working in coordination with the Mormon church, he was killed by a group of Nixon staffers who fnord made it appear to be an accidental death.
> 
> I'm sorry you all had to learn the truth.  I will include you in my prayers tonight.


You KNOW you weren't supposed to tell!  Your days are numbered now. Nice knowing you...


----------



## Xinglu (Aug 14, 2009)

suicide said:


> man go reserch it yourself : How many believe there was a conspiracy behind bruce lee´s death
> 
> apparently you are one that does not believe , just dont smoke any hash casue you might die like he did %-}



I am simply asking you for a well formulated thought out COGENT argument to support your assertion.  No need to be rude.  If you can't formulate one that is fine, just say so.  

If you want credibility with your assertions you need to have some form rational to back it up.  Not just a "I believe it because I want to" position.

Furthermore don't assume anything about my position.  I have only asked you to present a cogent argument to support your assertion.  Is that so unreasonable?  Me thinks not.


----------

